# Royal



## jd56 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have not seen this in person. But a friend of mine sent me these pictures of a TOC Royal that was displayed in an antique shop yesterday.
He didn't know what the asking price was as the store was closed.
Your input is appreciated in regards to manufacturer / era / rarity? 

Interesting chainring.

Of course these shops usually want the moon but, you never know.














It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2014)

Was checking the "Sprocket" ID thread and I think I  saw this chainring listed as a Rollfast





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 13, 2014)

*JD*

Hi John,
   Are you sure that's a TOC?. It looks more like a teens or early 20s to me but I'm certainly no expert..........Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2014)

Not my type of bike and definitely no way an expert on these either.
The Sprocket Compulation with this chainring mentions it was identified from a 1920s catalog I think.
I guess my guess of TOC was only based on the block chain and style of bike.
Hell what do I know. 
But thanks for responding Wayne.

I was told they wanted $700 for the bike. Seems better than full retail, again I'm guessing. 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm saying Teens.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 13, 2014)

*JD*

Hi John,
   In my opinion,  $700.00 is way too much for that bike.......Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Worth $650-700 in parts....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 13, 2014)

I think it would be worth it to someone who liked the bike for their own collection.

Flippers need not apply.
Parters...well...this one ain't worth it unless you just wanna be spiteful toward an old bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks teens, fauber sprocket/ crank?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I think it would be worth it to someone who liked the bike for their own collection.
> 
> Flippers need not apply.
> Parters...well...this one ain't worth it unless you just wanna be spiteful toward an old bike.




well, that's just how I reached a value (sum of parts)


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> well, that's just how I reached a value (sum of parts)



No need to explain bri...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No need to explain bri...




Ha.....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Ha.....




That's why I said it would be worth it to someone who wanted it as a keeper, but not worth it to a parter.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> That's why I said it would be worth it to someone who wanted it as a keeper, but not worth it to a parter.




I just dint want to look like a paaaaater


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I just dint want to look like a paaaaater



I think your forgot an rrrrrrrrr


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I think your forgot an rrrrrrrrr




at my age, I ferget a bunch of carp!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2014)

Royal "The Roadster"






Stopped by the shop with this bike on display and took a few more pictures.

















And it had this cool tag....was told that the original owner believed it was a delivery bike...hence the reason for the shorten front fender. Said there was a huge basket or box mounted to the front fork. That would've been cool to see.





Same shop had this sidewalk bike. Still has the rubber tires.




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Royal "The Roadster"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"bike" might want that 'lil puppy.....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 13, 2014)

Wasn't the Royal Roadster made by Mead in some way....I think they also had a truss model.

    1911 - 1920 Century Cycle Co Royal Roadster
Description:     This is a teens or 1920~s Century Cycle Co "Royal Roadster." It has a truss frame, metal-lined 28" wood clincher rims, a leather Troxel saddle, and stitched leather grips. Rear hub is a New Departure Model A, front is a New Departure Model M. I suspect this bike was manufactured by the Mead Cycle Co, or possibly by Schwinn. Craig cleit273@aol.com 
Bicycle Type:     Lightweight
Source of picture:     cleit273@aol.com


----------



## wspeid (Nov 13, 2014)

I recognize that last photo.  Tho owners are friends.  They price where we like to be selling instead of buying, JD.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2014)

wspeid said:


> I recognize that last photo.  Tho owners are friends.  They price where we like to be selling instead of buying, JD.



Seemed like nice honest folks,  Bill. Spent a long time with Jason and his wife today. They do have a nice store.
He  seems to have a collection of his own, of some of the other types of collectibles that I have. But, not for sale, go figure.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 13, 2014)

It's a Royal with cheese bro lol!!

[video=youtube_share;6Pkq_eBHXJ4]http://youtu.be/6Pkq_eBHXJ4[/video]


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

